# I just want a real LEATHER case, too much to ask for ?



## fcat (Nov 13, 2011)

All i want is a soft leather case for the new Kindle touch, NOT PU leather, NOT leather look, NOT like leather just a real leather case.
Would prefer tan/light brown but if its soft and real leather then ive learned i cant be too choosy on color!
Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards.  I have been waiting to order a Touch until I see what covers are going to be available.  
Have you checked out Oberon?  They have some beautiful leather covers.  
deb


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I REALLY like the Belkin leather case for my K4. They make one for the Touch too.  The only downside for you is that it's either black or purple (at Amazon). Target has the bright salmon color.  I think the Amazon brand cover is real leather.


----------



## fcat (Nov 13, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I REALLY like the Belkin leather case for my K4. They make one for the Touch too. The only downside for you is that it's either black or purple (at Amazon). Target has the bright salmon color. I think the Amazon brand cover is real leather.


I had seen the Verve cases on Amazon however i also saw on Belkins site that it says "smooth faux leather exterior " on the description!


----------



## fcat (Nov 13, 2011)

drenee said:


> Welcome to Kindleboards. I have been waiting to order a Touch until I see what covers are going to be available.
> Have you checked out Oberon? They have some beautiful leather covers.
> deb


Excellent, that's just the sort of thing i wanted,thanks


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20993.0.html

Here's a link to their thread here on KB. It is 45 pages long, but has some great information about the new covers.
deb


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

fcat said:


> I had seen the Verve cases on Amazon however i also saw on Belkins site that it says "smooth faux leather exterior " on the description!


Oh wow! You are right!! Amazing... I hadn't even noticed that.  Well, it sure feels like leather to me. It's more pebbled than smooth though.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, definitely go the Oberon route. I've had their covers on my iPad and K3 for a year now, and they've aged beautifully and still smell deliciously like leather. I've also dropped both devices a few times, but you would never know it from how well the covers have protected them. Oberon is totally worth the money. Beauty AND function.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The CyberAcoustics covers are real leather (altho some are nylon and real leather but they are advertised as such. The nylon part has the designs). It is nice soft leather and the insides are a super nice chamois-like suede.

They are also very light weight.

If they arent making covers for the new Kindles yet, hopefully they will. It's very possible the K3 covers will fit the Touch.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Have you seen the Octovo Vintage leather cases? Link to K3 version for an example.

I have one for my Kindle DX, and they're very nice, soft, real leather. Their items tend to lag a ways behind the device availability (the K3 cover took something like 6-8 months before it was available) but they really are very nice and worth the wait if that's your style.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

One word..Oberon


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend this maker, and I think he has a thread on here somewhere. I have ordered several things, and have been using the kindle cover for over 4 months and it is wonderful. Awesome service, and will customize it to what you want.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/hmcurriers


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

kuklachica said:


> I HIGHLY recommend this maker, and I think he has a thread on here somewhere. I have ordered several things, and have been using the kindle cover for over 4 months and it is wonderful. Awesome service, and will customize it to what you want.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/hmcurriers


That is really nice craftsmanship Kukla. Thanks.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

You might want to check out those guys as well http://www.etsy.com/shop/joevleather?ref=seller_info
Beautifully crafted leather covers and reasonable prices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Manou, have you seen their covers in person, have you had personal experience with them?

Betsy


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Manou, have you seen their covers in person, have you had personal experience with them?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I'm curious, too. I just added them to my favorites on Etsy, but I'd still like to know more before purchasing. TIA.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

manou said:


> You might want to check out those guys as well http://www.etsy.com/shop/joevleather?ref=seller_info
> Beautifully crafted leather covers and reasonable prices.


I've got the bicycle leather leather Kindle cover for my niece - it is a piece of beauty, she loves it. I am on the fence for the River Song diary one for my iPad.
Another member here posted a few months back about a custom made leather cover where they used her own designs and made it according to her specifications.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey all 

Could not help to but to bump into this convo, if you ever have any questions about any of our cases, please feel free to let us know via here and or our email address on our websites. In terms of our cases, they are all made of genuine veg tan leather which we personally hand dyed and age ourselves. In terms of prices, they are set very competitive compared to similar cases / covers out there which to some extent are way over priced. The nice thing about our book cover cases are that they are very light in terms of weight. Also we are one of the few leather cases out there that fully lay completely flat on any surface. In terms of design we have over 50+ designs we can put on the cover which list is continuously growing. We also cater to custom designs and or graphics. If your not into graphics we can also put any kind of quote / message using any font you like. We cater to any kind of eReader unit even those not in our stable, we have our pattern makers on hand to custom built a case for you to your liking.

If there is anything else just let us know.



Stephanie said:


> Yes, I'm curious, too. I just added them to my favorites on Etsy, but I'd still like to know more before purchasing. TIA.


----------



## junakirii (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if the joevleather and hmcurriers cases fold back completely flat?  My Octovo Vintage does while my Oberon Celtic Hounds does not.  All of these cases are beautiful.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

joevleather covers do fold back completely flat.


----------



## junakirii (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you, maries.  I'm ordering a Kindle Touch soon, and am trying to decide ahead of time on a cover.  Like fcat, I want a real leather case, and prefer a slim one that folds flat.


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

junakirii said:


> Does anyone know if the joevleather and hmcurriers cases fold back completely flat? My Octovo Vintage does while my Oberon Celtic Hounds does not. All of these cases are beautiful.


Hi all, 
Yes, my cases do fold completely back.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

hmcurriers said:


> Hi all,
> Yes, my cases do fold completely back.


What are you doing for the K-Fire?


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

maries said:


> What are you doing for the K-Fire?


A simular case to the k3, but the flaps are sewn differently to stiffen them so you can use the case as a stand. I've actually got one ready to sew up, and hope to get pics up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DjNawo (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a question about the joevleather River Song for Kindle case. I wanted to get one for my kindle touch, but I noticed it doesn't seem to have any closure mechanism (unless it's that elastic band sewed to the inside of the front of the cover.... in which case I ask why isn't the elastic band sewed to the outside of the back of the cover). Would it be possible to get a closure mechanism similar to your other cases (http://www.etsy.com/listing/78614970/designer-leather-covers-for-kindle-nook like this on) and the Oberon closure mechanisms? That's the only thing holding me back from buying it.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I ordered this cover for my husband for Christmas from hmcurriers (hopefully he doesn't see this posted here!!).

I don't have the cover in person yet as I am waiting on two other Kindle Touch covers to be finished and shipped together, but wanted to share the beautiful work he does! I have one cover already that is amazing! Now my parents and husband will have their own. He does incredible work, is awesome to work with, and really customizes each case.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Very handsome Kuklachica....nice details.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a pink leather case that has suede interior with 6 little pockets that are perfect for either a gift card, or similar.  I keep my business cards tucked into them.

I got it on ebay for 8 bucks.


----------



## jconc1941 (Nov 20, 2011)

kuklachica said:


> I ordered this cover for my husband for Christmas from hmcurriers (hopefully he doesn't see this posted here!!).
> 
> I don't have the cover in person yet as I am waiting on two other Kindle Touch covers to be finished and shipped together, but wanted to share the beautiful work he does! I have one cover already that is amazing! Now my parents and husband will have their own. He does incredible work, is awesome to work with, and really customizes each case.
> 
> ...


that is a awesome cover!


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

maries said:


> What are you doing for the K-Fire?


Here's what I'm doing for the Fire....

http://www.etsy.com/listing/86644117/leather-kindle-fire-case


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe, thank you very much for your reply and all that great info.  I had no idea.  

hmcurriers, your items look very nice, too.

Either way, will have to wait until after the holidays.  Because I'll have to see what Santa leaves under the tree, and I'm supposed to be thinking of others during this time of year...


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

manou said:


> You might want to check out those guys as well http://www.etsy.com/shop/joevleather?ref=seller_info
> Beautifully crafted leather covers and reasonable prices.


Just ordered one!! I got the blue River Song's Diary for my Kindle Touch.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

kuklachica said:


> I ordered this cover for my husband for Christmas from hmcurriers (hopefully he doesn't see this posted here!!).
> 
> I don't have the cover in person yet as I am waiting on two other Kindle Touch covers to be finished and shipped together, but wanted to share the beautiful work he does! I have one cover already that is amazing! Now my parents and husband will have their own. He does incredible work, is awesome to work with, and really customizes each case.
> 
> ...


I sure hope he has the license from the NFL to put that logo on an item. Some entities guard that very closely.


----------



## Sher (Nov 19, 2011)

I got a genuine leather cover for my kindle keyboard on a popular auction site, using buy it now for $10.00 with free shipping.  It arrived in 4 days and I love it.  I don't know if I am allowed to post links here but if someone lets me know those rules I will gladly send you the link of the one I bought.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful covers...I ordered 2 Oberon's before I saw this post...That "Rising Sun" cover was calling my name!!!  Hmmm, CAS (Cover Acquisition Syndrome) might be setting in...LOL  

Or, I'll have to add another Kindle to the Klan!!


----------

